# Modified home built smoker into a cold smoker. Cheese is the inaugural



## brewerdave (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey all,

I had built the original WallyWill smoker as a small capacity smoker. I got a great deal on a vertical gas smoker so I decided to repurpose it as a cold smoker.

I came across the smoke daddy inc. Smokincense and this is the heart of the WallyWill V2.0. 

I picked up some mild cheddar, pepper jack, colby jack, and monterey jack(8 ounce blocks) and did the inaugural batch on 19 January. The ambient temperature was 51 degrees F. I cut each block in half and let them sit on the counter for a few minutes before I put them in the smoker

I used pecan pellets, and smoked the cheese for about an hour and 45 minutes. 

Afterwards, I let the cheese sit uncovered in the fridge for an hour or so uncovered. I used a paper towel to remove any moisture and then tightly wrapped each block in plastic wrap and placed in a ziploc bag

My initial plan is to let the cheese sit in the fridge for 2 or 3 weeks and then try a sample. Fingers are crossed.

Can anyone see what I have missed? I'm sure I have missed something

Thanks in advance

DS


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

You missed the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Does it have a good color? I smoke my cheese till I get the color I want. To me color = flavor.













20140327_091845.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















20140327_091828.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















20140327_091818.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## brewerdave (Jan 21, 2015)

150118_003.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ Jan 21, 2015






The color is much better in person than the picture


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 21, 2015)

BD, those look pretty good from here. Have you gone through Mr. T's smoked cheese thread? A wealth of knowledge and experience from others on here. A couple things just from reading your process, you'll usually want to let the cheese come to room temp fully before putting it in the smoke, most smoke for 3 hours or a bit more (preference of course), and most will leave it lightly covered or uncovered in the fridge over night to even out. 

Lots of ways to do it and I'm betting your are still going to be great. Now you need to make more for when that batch is gone!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 21, 2015)

Above,

I too smoke until I get the color I am looking for. the one thing I do different is if there is moisture I let sit until dry and do not wipe it off. (my thoughts that may remove added flavor) then wrap in cling wrap for 2-4 weeks in my deep cooler then pull out and then vacume pack. it might not be everyones method but has work for years for me. waxing some is my new play yard / addition thanks to many out there that have helped me make that move.

Happy Smoking, it is all good, there are no failures....just some things you might not try/do again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 21, 2015)

I smoked some cheese recently (first try at cheese) and was trying to smoke to color. But after 5 hours in the smoke, the cheese didn't really change color at all.

Outside temps were in the 20-30 range.

Smoker temps ranged from 40-76 and averaged probably 55-60.

Cheeses were Mild Cheddar, Sharp Cheddar, Colby/Jack, and some mozzarella String Cheese.

I finally took the cheese out after 5 hours and smelled it and it did have that ash tray type smell so I think it definitely got enough smoke. But the cheese was cool to the touch with zero condensation. So, I immediately vacuum sealed it and put it into the fridge. I am cautiously optimistic that it will mellow and turn out well. But, we'll see.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 21, 2015)

It's really interesting, but the color of the cheese will actually change overtime it seems after being smoked, and it will most definitely mellow out.You are going to enjoy it.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

The mellowing stage is a must!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 21, 2015)

I totally understand that the mellowing stage is a must. My main point was that it was hard to smoke to color because the color change was so faint it was hard to tell that it had changed at all.

I packaged up some smaller pieces that I plan to start sampling after 1, 2, and 4 weeks leaving the larger packages for even longer.

The wait is soooo hard. But assuming that this goes well, I plan to get a bunch done to last through the warm summer months where cold smoking can be tough even in ND. ;)


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't have a really close up picture and it is kind of hard to tell from the packaging, but this is what it looks like. The string cheese got a few grill marks and a little color. But the Cheddars and the Colby/Jack didn't take much on.













WP_20150116_010 - Cropped.jpg



__ ndkoze
__ Jan 17, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 21, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I smoke my cheese till I get the color I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David, you have turned into a monster.  Proud of you and money well spent, I'm sure. LOL


NDKoze said:


> I smoked some cheese recently (first try at cheese) and was trying to smoke to color. But after 5 hours in the smoke, the cheese didn't really change color at all.
> 
> Outside temps were in the 20-30 range.
> 
> ...


NDKoze, keep good notes as you have already including the type of wood, the color and density of the smoke.  Different woods will produce different results.  Personal experience here will be your best teacher.

Allow the cheese to come to smoker temp or above, this will help eliminate condensation.  If the cheese has condensation on it, allow it to evaporate on it's own.  By wiping it off, you are removing what you just spent time putting on.

Hope you enjoy your cheese.

Tom


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Tom!

I didn't have any condensation, and the cheese was pretty cool when I took it out of the smoker.

So, I let it rest only for an hour or so before vacuum packing. There was no wiping done because there wasn't any condensation. Was it OK to seal right away then?


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Man that looks good, I'll be asking questions  I'll be a cheese smoker before long

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 21, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> Thanks Tom!
> 
> I didn't have any condensation, and the cheese was pretty cool when I took it out of the smoker.
> 
> So, I let it rest only for an hour or so before vacuum packing. There was no wiping done because there wasn't any condensation. Was it OK to seal right away then?


Good job.  Normally, I let my hard cheese such as cheddar rest overnight at 70° or less, no need to refrigerate.  Softer cheese should be kept at 55° or less.  This is usually do to convenience.  It also allows for a very light crust to form, but I have also sealed it shortly out of the smoker without any consequences.

You may find that your cheese will mellow at a faster rate at the warmer temps.

Enjoy,

Tom


gary s said:


> Man that looks good, I'll be asking questions  I'll be a cheese smoker before long
> 
> Gary


We'll be waiting.  Let us know how it goes.

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## brewerdave (Jan 21, 2015)

hard cheeses, not huge blocks but managable sizes

let cheese reach room temperature before smoking

rest overnight at about 70 F

If you did this, would you wax right off, or wait a few weeks then wax?

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 22, 2015)

BrewerDave said:


> hard cheeses, not huge blocks but managable sizes
> 
> let cheese reach room temperature before smoking
> 
> ...


Over time you will find what size fits your needs.  Example:  I halve a 5# block length wise then quarter each halve producing eight sticks. 

Yes, room temperature or your intended internal smoker temp.

I let mine rest on a rack inside a well ventilated two gallon zip bag.  

I like to wax cheese that is going to be given as gift's, or stored for more than a few months to years.

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 23, 2015)

not to throw a snag in this but what I have found from my relocation is I can smoke cheese almost anytime but this past winter/smoke my temps were in the 20-30 degrees area and I found the smoke laid low in the smoker with very minimal/almost nothing at the top escaping so even with a longer than intended smoke and multiple rearranging of cheese the end result was less color than expected/desired. I finally pulled it all went thru my standard drill and stored. after 2-4 weeks the taste was lighter than what I prefer then 2, 3 4 etc months later it was perfect in many opinions so possible a longer rest might put it where you prefer.

in the mean time start more (read bank/store) cheese and you always will have it available when wanted or desired.

in fact swapping some cheddar and pepper jack that is 2yr old today for some Axis roasts and steaks, could be interesting first time working with Axis.

Great job with the cheese and happy smoking,

Tom


----------



## brewerdave (Jan 25, 2015)

It's been a week and the smoke smell is down a little. I will try a small piece next week and get ready for my next batch. Thanks for lots of good information


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Let me know, I did my first batch of smoked cheese ever, yesterday, so it's all new to me

Gary


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 2, 2015)

These cheese is turning out pretty good. I made a second batch yesterday and am planning for a 3rd batch by the end of the month. I am liking this smoked cheese thang


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 3, 2015)

3rd batch will be gouda, provolone, swiss, and another cheddar. I'll put the WallyWill smoker away for the season after this one. I will be making mods to my char-broil gas smoker and testing it out over the spring, then it's grill time


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see these

Gary


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 3, 2015)

150131_002.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ Feb 3, 2015






This is the second batch. It's all in vacuum wrap for as long as I can stand it


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2015)

That's a nice batch of cheese

Gary


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 5, 2015)

150205_002.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ Feb 5, 2015






Cheddar from batch #1, smoked on 1/18. Very good but needs another week or so to fully absorb the smoke. Imma liking this cheese smoking thang


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks pretty tasty

Gary


----------



## susieqz (Feb 5, 2015)

how do you guys get the cheese to color in the smoker?

i smoked my first batch almost 4 hours n saw no color.

the next morn there was lots of color, so i'm happy, but

if it changed color in the smoker i'd know when to take it off,

how do you know when to take it off?


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 5, 2015)

I used the SWAG method, AKA "scientific wild ass guess". I found a lot of good info on the web and went for it. My 1st smoke was 2 hours, as I have read that is a minimum time. Lots of people have posted 2, 3, 4 hours or more. For the kind of homebuilt smoker I have, 2 hours of steady smoke may become my baseline.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view/40

This is a wonderful post and source of information if you haven't read it yet.

My cheese only colored a small amount in the smoker,with the exception of the cheese right over the smokincense, but I have noticed a significant amount of color change during the "mellowing" stage.

:)


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 6, 2015)

Susieqz,

this is the smoke generator I am using in the WallyWill:

http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/smokincense/

It's like a giant tea ball infuser. It works pretty well so far, though I am far from an expert. I'm designing a specific cold smoker based on a homebrewing fermentation chiller and I will be using a big kahuna smoke generator as the base on it.

I'm not pushing their products at all, but it appears to be the best generator for my design. If it doesn't work out, I'll try something else

My next fun recipe attempt will be smoked salt and peppercorns. Yes, I'd love advice on this

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

BrewerDave said:


> Susieqz,
> 
> this is the smoke generator I am using in the WallyWill:
> 
> ...


Congratulations and welcome to the fascinating world of smoke/cooking food products. *If it can be consumed, it can be smoked.*

Hopefully you will find the following helpful.

The pro's know every wiggle and jiggle of their smokers, as you most likely will be smoking for years to come, may I suggest that before you get too involved in smoking foods, you take some time and learn the characteristics of your new smoker/cooker.  By learning them now, you will then be far ahead of many and much more proficient in the future. 

 By learning the basic foundation, you will be able to answer your own questions as to why one cook was the same or different from another.  This can easily be done at first by using quart zip bags half filled with water to replicate meat or other products.  By observing the color change of the bags,you will then be able to visually see the effects of changing species, cut of woods, temperatures, the times, along with the colors of smoke.   By keeping good notes you will soon know what effect each individual change will have on your product.

The following threads may help as well.

Smoked Bread,Crackers and Snacks,   Understanding Smoke Management - updated 12/08/14

Hope this helps and have fun,

Mr. T


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 7, 2015)

> As you most likely will be smoking for years to come, may I suggest that before you get too involved smoking foods that you take some time and learn the peculiarities of your new smoker/cooker.  This can be easily done at first by using quart zip bags half filled with water to replicate meat.  You will then be able to visually see the effects of changing  types of woods, temperatures, times and colors of smoke by observing the color change of the bags.  By keeping good notes you will soon know what effect each change will have on your product.


Mr T,

that is a fantastic idea!

BD


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 8, 2015)

Different wood species will add different amounts of color. Use a little hickory next time and you will get more color.


----------



## brewerdave (Feb 8, 2015)

150207_003.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ Feb 8, 2015






Swiss, gouda, provolone, and mozzerella just before going into the smoker yesterday. I got good color after 2 hours. It's mellowing in vacuum bags now.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 8, 2015)

Good job, Dave.  Hope you will enjoy.

T


----------



## brewerdave (Mar 14, 2015)

I did my final cheese cold smoke of the season on 3/5. All sealed up and in the fridge. I'll be concentrating on summer sausage, bacon etc in the big smoker for now. I've already planned falls first cold smokes. ha ha ha. Salt, paprika, cashews, almonds and of course, more cheese

marble jack, colby-jack

mild cheddar, pepper jack

jarlsburg, gouda

1 hour heavy smoke (hickory)


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll be watching

gary


----------



## graniteman (Mar 23, 2015)

Vac pack my cheese right out of the smoker. I use to wipe the off, I don't anymore.  the oil draws into the cheese and the don't dry out.


----------

